# The idiot who nicked Toga



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

What a fucking prick!

I hope one day someone removes you from your loved ones and starves you to death :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

He was obviously a big brave man.....cnut,

I've been there and i would of liked to see him try that with some of the others


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What are you talking about?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hampshire/4548930.stm


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

jampott said:


> What are you talking about?


I was going to say that but didn't want to look stupid


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Yeah, arseholes. I'm mad on penguins. I think I used to be one. WTF would anyone want to steal one, though?


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

I blame McVities :wink:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Presume they were dyslexic contract killers who were tasked to steal a goat?


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Wallsendmag II said:


> I blame McVities :wink:


Tut, Tut, Tut :wink:


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Seriously though do these people just think that looks cute I'll just stick it in with the goldfish :evil:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

jacTT225 said:


> Presume they were dyslexic contract killers who were tasked to steal a goat?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

ObiWan said:


> jacTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Presume they were dyslexic contract killers who were tasked to steal a goat?
> ...


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

mighTy Tee said:


> ObiWan said:
> 
> 
> > jacTT225 said:
> ...


Cough, .... sorry


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Still no news then :? Ba$tards.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I feel sorry for the poor penguin, snatching him away like that


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Not a happy ending for Toga, but some (if minor) consolation

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hamp ... 641034.stm


----------



## JuJu (Jul 31, 2005)

Have you ever stopped to think that he's still alive and living in a private collection somewhere?

Why else p p p p p pick up a penguin?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

I wondered how long it would be until someone used that line! :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

JuJu said:


> Have you ever stopped to think that he's still alive and living in a private collection somewhere?
> 
> Why else p p p p p pick up a penguin?


Unlikely - he still required his parents to fed and the zoo said it was unlikely he could be feed by a human. On that basis he was given 5 days max from when removed from the penguin enclosure.

:?


----------



## Soulctrla (Jan 30, 2006)

I felt cold when the winter set in... i saw this programme on BBC 1 and decided to steal togo so we could huddle together and keep warm.

That was until I got my TT - as i have heated seats I decided i didnt need Togo any more so I killed him, had a taxedermist handle him and mounted him on my bonnet as a splendid example of a hood ornament.

"dont deep end on me here guys its just a joke"
:evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/hamp ... 726834.stm


----------



## Josh1980 (Feb 7, 2006)

That story was seriously upsetting but the good news husband and wife are expecting a new baby penguin!!!!


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

Happy ending afterall... :roll:


----------

